# Anyone been to Bonterra Park



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

We are thinking of spending 10 days at Bonterra Park in July, Has anyone been than can give a honest opinion good or bad.

Thanks 

Dill


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We were there in February. It was quite full. It is an all singing all dancing site and well maintained. In July it will probably be crowded and hot. I suspect that you will need to book. In July it could be quite expensive.
On the plus side. There is a large supermarket just outside the gate, a cycle track along the old railway, Benicassim has plenty of shops, bars, etc. A reasonable bus service to nearby towns. and a good beach. There are plenty of other cycle tracks.
There is a good WiFi but you have to pay for it.
Pitches in July come at different prices I am not sure if all a serviced. Some are shaded but not all. There is a reasonable restaurant/bar on site next to the pool.
You may still be able to book through the Camping club. I am not sure when their season ends.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We've only stayed there in Autumn/Winter but its a "what's there not to like site". Mercadona across the road; lovely location; good, clean facilities etc, etc.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Stayed there for 2nights couple of years back, in all honesty, could not recommend it, very tightly packed, mostly concrete, bit like a car park, but everyone to their own.

Keith


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We've been once, in winter and won't go again. Too busy, too built up, too many people.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We've wildcamped overnight nearby there several times, and have been onsite once as visitors to visit friends who were staying there.

It's not right on the seafront; it's maybe half a km inland, but nicely placed in a quietish area. 
I'd want to have/hire bikes to get around if staying there, as the centre of the town is maybe a km or 2 southwards.

The seafront/Prom is not big, but has a very nice, Spanish, feel to it.

Oldish campsite site. Big. Lots of concrete, and pitches not very large. Some have shade, some not.




In High summer it'll be VERY VERY hot indeed. Personally I'd not even consider it unless I could be sure of getting a pitch that has shade. If you didn't have shade at that time of year, you'll utterly fry.

It'll also be absolutely rammed with Spanish campers. 
They and their offspring are not by nature quiet. The mass of Spanish families and their kids on their summer holidays are energetic, talkative, lively, and they stay up VERY late by UK standards..... Evening meal usually at 10pm, then drinks/games/chat until maybe 3 or 4am.

Don't expect quite and solitude there, at that time of year. You'll pay top dollar per night too of course.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Don't tell Barry D but we have booked on for the beginning of December and January this coming Christmas, my mate who lives in France booked on last year and tried to get us on but it was fully booked for this period, 6 months in advance.. He say's it is brilliant with everything on site..

So we booked in April and have got on, we are on a Gold pitch whatever that is, so no wild camping for this winter, we will go to my mates pad for a couple of weeks then we will all set off him in his van and us in ours, then when we leave Spain for Portugal we will go to Markadia at the barragem there, we will toss it off there again until it warms up a bit in the UK and get back home late March... Just in time for the fishing matches to start at our local club... :wink: 

ray.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope you have HAB aircon and earplugs. It will be hot and noisy. 
I live just down the road on the other side of Valencia. We do not travel in Spain during July August.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Booked a week but left after 2 days.

Pitches too small despite pre booking for our 8m motorhome.

We could not open the rear garage at all, due to the guy pitching behind us and has no space to sit out in at all on either side

Too crowded for us.

But on the plus side, lots to do, great prom, so walking, cycling etc


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Personally don't like the site as it is too crowded but certainly convenient for the town, we stay at Alcossebre just up the coast.

Camping Playa Tropicana is right on the beach and a pleasant walk or short cycle ride into town.

http://www.campingplayatropicana.com/?lang=EN

Camping Ribamar is a superb site but the location is not ideal for motorhomes without other forms of transport, 3miles from town the last mile is up an unmade, but wide, track.A minibus service is available twice a day, maybe more in Summer, into town.

http://www.campingribamar.com/

Benicassim has a *large* music festival starting the 17th July for 4 days.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Depending on your (financial) taste - half a mile away is Camping Azahar, cheaper, More space, not so regimented,slightly 'downmarket' feel but on the plus side elect hook up is included (and not metered like Bonterrible)


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

NormanB said:


> We've been once, in winter and won't go again. Too busy, too built up, too many people.


Hi Norm your comment says it all for me, so we have crossed off Bonterra Park. We are just after a nice site on that coast but not too big.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Dill


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

NormanB said:


> We've been once, in winter and won't go again. Too busy, too built up, too many people.


Umm . . .that's because 'us' northerners (as in europeans) 'snowbird' down to warmer climate !


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have stayed there a few times, but not in mid summer. Pitch sizes vary some are tight or unusual shape and would imagine that that that time of year would be pretty busy. In quieter times it is possible to change pitch as more suitable ones become vacant.
Restaurant is reasonable for the set meals, 4 choices starters and mains whatever is on for sweet/pudding and wine or water. Pool looks lovely but have never used it. Having been there over fiesta time can confirm that it can be very noisy, yes it is a bit like a concrete jungle, but supermarket across the road and Lydl 5 minutes walk away. Showers and toilets are good there are trees on most pitches providing some shade.

Doesn't suit everyone and if you have a dog they must do everything outside the campsite. so those with old/slow dogs need to be near the front entrance. Having said that don't think dog are allowed July and August.

Sue


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Personally it's the site we measure all others by while touring in the winter. Great location for shopping, cycling, walking, buses and trains, entertainment and food. Good town and beach nearby. Boliing hot water and good clean, although slightly dated, facilities....
Other sites may have one good facility but Bonterra Park has it all.
Bd..


----------

